# What financial websites do you find invaluable?



## Joe Blow (17 June 2004)

What are your favourite websites, financial or otherwise?

When you are trading, which sites do you always have open in front of you? What sites do you use for research or charts?

I like www.stocknessmonster.com for keeping my watchlist. Nice simple layout and easy to navigate!

Tell me your favorite sites.


----------



## richbb (17 June 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Hi, this site looks similar to TNT(www.tradersnetwork.org.au), all the best to, Boss

After trading everyday, I'll open Colin Nicholson's site: www.btws.com.au. When trading, I use Commsec for the announcements www.comsec.com.au and use Westpac Broking for trading  broking.westpac.com.au

Good Luck
 ;D
richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (18 June 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*



> Hi, this site looks similar to TNT(www.tradersnetwork.org.au), all the best to, Boss
> 
> After trading everyday, I'll open Colin Nicholson's site: www.btws.com.au. When trading, I use Commsec for the announcements www.comsec.com.au and use Westpac Broking for trading  broking.westpac.com.au
> 
> ...




Welcome Rich and thanks for your input!

I haven't been to Colin Nicholson's site. Will check it out today for sure.

I use e-trade as my online broker and have since 1998. I have always been happy with their features and performance.


----------



## RichKid (20 June 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

There's so much free stuff on the web these days it's not funny- it 's a good point to share the good sites we've come across, lots of info if you know where to find it.

I use www.aer.com.au (Aegis) from time to time for their free sector reports but it doesn't have much on price direction, more on fundamentals. Quite good for anyone who hasn't looked at it.

There's also this great free financial mag called aireview.com that I came across by change, I have it emailed everyweek. It's free so you can't go wrong but makes me wonder how long it'll be before they start charging for it. 

The ASX is best for old company announcements and general stuff- I preferred their old format for their index charts (eg SmallCap, Materials etc) as you could look up the constituents easily. Now you have to go through S&amp;Ps.

Also see prophet.net- lots of free charting tools and other stuff. Worldwide stocks but only the larger local ones.

I should check out the sites mentioned already by richbb and JoeBlow...


----------



## RichKid (20 June 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Well, I'm back after a quick look.

BWTS looks great! Thanks for mentioning it, I'll be spending a fair amount of time reading the stuff now, thanks richbb!


----------



## richbb (20 June 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*



> Well, I'm back after a quick look.
> 
> BWTS looks great! Thanks for mentioning it, I'll be spending a fair amount of time reading the stuff now, thanks richbb!



Hi, RichKid, 
Not at all. 
I enjoy reading Colin's articles and track his portifolio from time to time. I use his selections for day tradings. It works well for me.
Also, I've been a menber of tradersnetwork until they stopped the free membership. I missed them, maybe one day i'm going to sign up, who know

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

I like http://www.aussiestockforums.com because it lists all the site that you guy mentioned above, thanks guys.

But I normally use http://www.comsec.com.au and http://www.shareanalysis.com for daily price movement.


----------



## RichKid (22 July 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Just realized that Yahoo.com.au Business has lots of stuff you wouldn't normally find for free- even their charting tools are better than on most other sites. I have a feeling that we are only now discovering Yahoo Business downunder. But it doesn't include complete coverage of all stocks, just some of the major ones. just search for a stock and it gives you a full wrap on everything to do with the company.

This forum has a nice relaxed feel to it, keep it up guys! 

Happy Trading!
RichKid


----------



## JetDollars (22 July 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

I feel that when there are not many people online, you do learn  a bit more.

I do read hotcopper but a lot of posts are not useful at all.


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Yeah I also use www.comsec.com.au as they are my broker and then finance.yahoo.com.au which I find, to my amusement, really useful.


----------



## Jett_Star (31 August 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Hey Joe I really like the stockness monster site.  Thanx


----------



## brerwallabi (1 September 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

I always check or use these daily
www.corporatefile.com.au 
http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com

bigcharts is excellant you can save charts as your favourites and its free compared to some other sites
 Brer


----------



## profithunter (10 September 2004)

*Re: What websites do you find invaluable?*

Yeah I agree with brerwallabi on the bigcharts site...its got some great features and its free, I use it for all my charting.


----------



## stink (21 June 2006)

*Handy Website*

For those of you like me who still have to work a normal job but like to check the prices throughout the day, i found this one.

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/index.html

If you guys have any better ones please add them in.

Cheers Stink


----------



## StockyBailx (24 June 2006)

*Re: Handy Website*

Good one Stinky, I use the trading room website as well. Find it very usefull and a quick way to check on stocks= Live quotes, intraday charts, trading summarys, news and events. A very handy tool at no charge -Excellent.

i know there are lot of resources out thier, and you only need what works for you, i give the trading room the thumbs up. Can't ad to your collection at this time.

Stocky.....


----------



## Plan B (24 June 2006)

*Re: Handy Website*

I seem to be using this one alot lately. 


www.stocknessmonster.com


----------



## StockyBailx (25 June 2006)

I think this one need needs no introduction. A new site for me as well, more than happy to share it with you! and add it to the collection. 

http://www.tradingeducation.com/

Stocky.....


----------



## coyotte (25 June 2006)

http://www.speculative-investor.com

Well worth a visit - have been using this US paid site for several years -- the auther Steve Saville  comes up with some very valuable insights into markets which are more than often overlooked --- try the free 1 month trial -- it will probably challenge your beliefs on a lot of established theories


Cheers


----------



## StockyBailx (25 June 2006)

I find this one, much like tradingroom.com but this one may be more creditable. Looks like good value. www.weblink.com.au/  Im surprised in what you might find.

Stocky.....


----------



## StockyBailx (26 June 2006)

*Re: Handy Website*



			
				Plan B said:
			
		

> I seem to be using this one alot lately.
> 
> 
> www.stocknessmonster.com



 As my last thread suggest, it is interesting what you may find. The Stockness monster makes a interesting variable to the term sharetrading,. Excellent value to see that it follows suit. Go's to show that the oldies ain't gone nor forgotten. And I always love to speculate. 

Stocky.....


----------



## scsl (26 June 2006)

www.comsec.com.au
use for announcements, summary of company news that appear in newspapers, charting. the company forecasts and analysts' estimates also give a good idea of how the company is travelling.

http://finance.google.com/finance
great if you're also tracking the US market/economy/shares. i frequently visit for market summary, headlines and company quotes and news. i mostly use for US news.

http://www.basemetals.com
invaluable for not so much the LME prices, but the free base metals and commodoties news and reports, ie overnight iventory/price reports, commodoties alerts, frequent bloomberg links. look out for the special reports running down the LHS.

cheers 
scsl


----------



## David123 (26 June 2006)

I will add www.CNNmoney.com


thanks Joe 


Cheers


----------



## nick9 (28 June 2006)

I have found www.stpt.com.au interesting....particularly the chartwatch page. Hope others may like it too. 

Cheers
Nicholas


----------



## poormantrading (29 June 2006)

Try Sharescene for discusions on individual stocks & access to a few aussie authors - need to register but free & IncredibleCharts
 for comprehensive tutorials, charting & a forum

Regards


----------



## TraderPro (29 June 2006)

The List screwed up when I copied and pasted - but the full list of sites can be found here:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=Ao1rOgU5p3de4SZuexzlxnPsy6IX?qid=20060627133849AAuDCWU

A lot of it is focused on US stocks - but a few apply to the Aussie markets too.

STOCK RESEARCH
http://www.quantumonline.com/
http://www.morningstar.com/
http://www.ragingbull.lycos.com/cgi-bin/...

TICKER SUFFIX
http://www.softwinc.com/stockhelp.htm...

PENNY STOCKS/PINK SHEETS
http://www.pinksheets.com/index.jsp...

IPO
http://www.ipohome.com/default.asp...
http://www.sec.gov/answers/ipoelig.htm...
http://biz.yahoo.com/ipo/
http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/ipo/ipo...

CHARTING
http://clearstation.etrade.com/...
http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/...

STOCK SCREENING
http://www.stockselector.com/fundamental...
http://screen.finance.yahoo.com/newscree...
http://screen.morningstar.com/stockselec...


EARNINGS DATES
http://biz.yahoo.com/research/earncal/to...
http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/calenda...

EXTENDED HOURS
http://tradingday.com/c/extended_hours/...
http://personal.fidelity.com/products/st...
http://quotes.nasdaq.com/asp/masterdatae...
http://money.cnn.com/data/afterhours/...

EXCHANGE DATA
http://www.nasdaqtrader.com/asp/tdehhome...
http://www.nyse.com/

STOCK SPLITS
http://biz.yahoo.com/c/s.html
http://www.marketwatch.com/tools/markets...


MERGERS
http://biz.yahoo.com/me/

HISTORIC PRICING
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=ge...

ECONOMIC DATA
http://biz.yahoo.com/c/e.html

OPTIONS
http://biz.yahoo.com/opt/
http://www.cboe.com/


PRECIOUS METAL
http://www.gold-eagle.com/
http://www.goldcentral.com/
http://www.goldseek.com/
http://goldprice.org/
http://kitco.com/
http://fidelitrade.com/

COMMODITIES
http://www.commodityseasonals.com/...
http://www.cta-online.com/
http://money.cnn.com/data/commodities/...
http://www.commoditytrader.net/...
http://www.nymex.com/index.aspx...
http://www.cme.com/

BONDS
http://money.cnn.com/markets/bondcenter/...
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/rates/...

TREASURY & SAVINGS BONDS
http://www.ussavingsbonds.gov/
http://www.publicdebt.treas.gov/...
http://wwws.publicdebt.treas.gov/ai/ofbi...
http://www.ustreas.gov/offices/domestic-...
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/rates/...

CURRENCY
http://www.forex.com/
http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html...

FOREIGN MARKET
http://www.investcom.com/page/venture.ht...
http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb...
http://www.hkex.com.hk/
http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html...

FUTURES
http://money.cnn.com/data/afterhours/...

point and figure
http://www.stockcharts.com/charts/pointf...
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technica...

pivot points
http://www.investopedia.com/articles/tec...
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technica...

charting
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/index.ht...


candlesticks
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/technica...

clearing or dtc numbers
http://www.nscc.com/directory/directory....
http://www.nscc.com/

investing dictionary/FAQ
http://invest-faq.com/
http://www.investorwords.com/bysubject.h...
http://www.investopedia.com/
http://beginnersinvest.about.com/cs/glos...
http://www.basicinvest.com/definitions.h...
http://www.rogueinvestor.com/stock_inves...
http://www.moneyworld.co.uk/dictionary/...

options terms
http://www.cboe.com/learncenter/glossary...
http://www.mindxpansion.com/options/opti...
http://www.optiondigest.com/glossary.htm...
http://www.riskglossary.com/link/options...


----------



## new girl (6 July 2006)

Thanks for the great suggestions. Are there any useful websites or publications specialising in resources/commodities?


----------



## Nicks (10 August 2006)

http://commodities.commbank.com.au/commodities/0,2023,CH3009%5FTS11672,00.html


----------



## billhill (14 August 2006)

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/shares-and-funds/
This one is really good for stats and financial information.
Reuters is useful for free up to date charts.


----------



## jeromejf (7 March 2007)

yup 
 I use  www.tradingroom.com.au
 because u get at a glance 1 year price history ..charts (intraday ) and  breakin news too and layout is  simple

Also Use ninemsn.com.au/money   sometimes for research and  Guides


----------



## purple (12 April 2007)

www.bloomberg.com

It's not as user friendly as other websites, but for people like me who trade in the Australian and Hong Kong markets, it's great because I can view all my stocks in 1 portfolio.


----------



## joea (8 October 2010)

Hi.
I like trading commodities, but at times I am trying to find stocks related to the particular commodity.
Found www.miningnerds.com
Shows stocks from a number of exchanges, and allow a simply comparison.
Cheers


----------



## dutchie (26 December 2012)

Some interesting charts for 2012

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-important-charts-of-2012-2012-12


----------



## cbc1 (29 December 2012)

Does anyone know a website where I can get historical CHART data,  lets say over a 2 week period 2 1/2 years ago?


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2012)

cbc1 said:


> Does anyone know a website where I can get historical CHART data,  lets say over a 2 week period 2 1/2 years ago?




Yahoo
StockMonster.
Just google it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2012)

I'm a browser and time poor.

aussiestockforums.com.au
afr.com.au
theaustralian.com.au/business/opinion/tim-boreham-criterion  good for setups
yahoo.com ( particularly for ftse, nasdaq, djia, etc.)
http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/    (free good charts)

If I'm bored and want a good laugh I go to the http://www.theonion.com/ or HC site, it's link has gone **** up which is a sensible move by Joe.

gg


----------



## CanOz (29 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm a browser and time poor.




If gauged by the sheer number of threads you create one could argue this, no?

CanOz


----------



## Bill M (29 December 2012)

For Australian based news I like Business Spectator. (Sign up for free service) They seem to publish the whole story on any particular topic unlike some of the regular newspaper sites that only give you the first paragraph and then they ask you for tokens or a subscription.

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/

For overseas markets I use Market Watch. First thing in the morning I click on their website and find they give a good wrap up of what happened overnight in the USA and European markets, again another free service.

http://www.marketwatch.com/


----------



## CanOz (29 December 2012)

Bill M said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/




Actually these guys are great for a quick look at the headlines. I'm considering setting up a new email address just to get some trading related news, including Marketwatch.

CanOz


----------



## viciam (30 December 2012)

Not a financial website as such but www.tazooinvestor.com helped me to learn calculating ratios.


----------



## explod (30 December 2012)

On the lessons of economics and what is going on at the cutting edge of money mixed in politics across the planet "The Privateer Newsletter" has been my best education by far.  One soon learns about real GDP output against confetti blown out of the current systems wild up-drafts of hot air.  

Jack Buckler has been at the coal face. Chicago et. al., is articulate in his writing, very well referenced and substantiated by Guv'ts own figures, even cargo shipping levels eg. can indicate huge variances to media assertions; "Things are gunna be better next year": speak

Lives at Noosa QLD and worth every cent to me of the $200 per year.  I think if you check the site you can sign on for all services for about 5 weeks free.

It has a world wide circulation and I actually found it first, about 2005, on a US financial website

http://www.the-privateer.com


----------



## brty (30 December 2012)

Explod, I get immediate warning bells ringing when I go to a web page like the one you pointed to above, that compares apples with oranges on the front page...





Comparing the performance from the high in the DOW price to the rise from the low in the Gold price is bizarre. How about comparing the high in the Dow from 1980 to now with the performance of Gold from the high in 1980 to now? That would show that the Dow outperformed by a factor of 10! Probably does not sit with the parameters the author is trying to guide his flock towards.


----------



## explod (30 December 2012)

brty said:


> Explod, I get immediate warning bells ringing when I go to a web page like the one you pointed to above, that compares apples with oranges on the front page...
> 
> View attachment 50164
> 
> ...





Unlike most this author lays it out so that you learn to guide yourself.  I have never ever witnessed him make a recommendation or to indicate how to think and he is also politically neutral.   Proper education at the academic level and the sleezy world of so called financial advice are very different animals.

Have you read one of his comprehensive 12 page newsletters.

If not, do so, its free, *then speak*

And if you were savvy you would in fact see the correlation, they both relate to value.  But the story of them in tandem is a story well worth understanding as a measure in the mind, but too much for this space. DYOR


----------



## brty (30 December 2012)

> Have you read one of his comprehensive 12 page newsletters.




Why would I need to bother? I already pointed out why it is all irrelevent to me, comparing apples to oranges on the first page is more than enough.

Why do you need to follow a guru's opinion on matters, rather than look at facts to make up your own mind?

All newsletter writers with subscriptions need to continually make up opinions on matters, so they have something for the followers to digest. Some form their own opinions and invest accordingly others choose to follow some other expert, each to their own.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

brty said:


> Why would I need to bother? I already pointed out why it is all irrelevent to me, comparing apples to oranges on the first page is more than enough.
> 
> Why do you need to follow a guru's opinion on matters, rather than look at facts to make up your own mind?
> 
> All newsletter writers with subscriptions need to continually make up opinions on matters, so they have something for the followers to digest. Some form their own opinions and invest accordingly others choose to follow some other expert, each to their own.




Agree mate.

I used use, back in the 80's I think, Rene Rivkin's brokerage and developed a relationship of sorts with a bloke called Ray.

Anyway, many years ago, the AFR came out one morning saying that *Rene had advised his "big" clients to sell RIO and buy BHP.*

So I called , this was before internet trading, and Ray was pissed, This was about 9am Sydney time. He had been to the regular meeting of Rene's geniuses and hangers on. I had helped him on a problem with his motor, the day before, and probably because of that *he advised me to buy RIO and sell BHP*, as in his own words, they had sent out a bull**** fax the night before to their big clients and the AFR, as they needed to ,make a quid on an overhang of BHP they held. 

I made a tidy profit from it all, due to Ray being pissed and me knowing about Bentleys.

gg


----------



## explod (30 December 2012)

brty said:


> Why do you need to follow a guru's opinion on matters, rather than look at facts to make up your own mind?




You continue to miss the point.

He is not a guru, he does not give out opinions and there is nothing published in his newsletter to actually follow.

It is about the history, philosophy and current state of world economics backed up by verifiable facts.(hmmmm, which you wont get from Swannie of Stevens by the way).  

A continued search for knowledge does help one make his own informed decisions.

Anyhow, and as in Cool Hand Luke  "some people ya jurrst caaant reach"


----------



## brty (30 December 2012)

> You continue to miss the point.





> Anyhow, and as in Cool Hand Luke "some people ya jurrst caaant reach"




These statements would be my opinion as well, yet I try to take an approach of looking at the subject matter only.

Please correct which of the following is incorrect about the newsletter you advertised here..

The author of The Privateer is a gold bull. On his web page the first graphic you see is the one I showed above that uses an inappropriate basis for comparison of performance, from a high to a high in the DJIA while using a low to a high for gold.

Please continue to enjoy the newsletter that is about philosophy, not opinion.

Time for me to move on from this topic.


----------



## explod (30 December 2012)

brty said:


> These statements would be my opinion as well, yet I try to take an approach of looking at the subject matter only.
> 
> Please correct which of the following is incorrect about the newsletter you advertised here..
> 
> ...




If you read my first post, I was not advertising it at all.  Everyone was putting in their two bobs worth on what was good for them so I put mine and you took umbridge at a graph.

The graph on the front is an update for regular members who understand its intent on informing the current situation and any movements thereof.  Little different, except in time, in seeing the All Ords on the front screen of ASF.

And if you really understood where we are going with the money printing (Qe) you could well be a gold bug too.  I am not, physical silver for me.

What is  wrong with a gold bull? gold is real money that does not lose value nor can it be diluted nor multiplied.


----------

